# I love the Turkish language



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know if both translations are possible:

I like the turkish language:

1. Türkçe seviyorum.
2. Türkçe*yi* seviyorum.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zeynepy

Pitt said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> I'd like to know if both translations are possible:
> 
> I like the turkish language:
> 
> 1. Türkçe seviyorum.
> 2. Türkçe*yi* seviyorum.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Both of them is gramatically correct but "Türkeçeyi seviyorum" sounds better. I would use it.


----------



## hardnheavy

Türkçe seviyorum. It is correct but incompleted sentence. The completed sentence is like that " Türkçe *konuşmayı *seviyorum". It is correct because when you say "Türkçe seviyorum" everybody can understand that you mean you like to *speak* Turkish  because it is imposible to *eat* Turkish ) 
You know what i mean
So the second sentence is better to use. But you can use the first one too.


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> I'd like to know if both translations are possible:
> 
> I like the turkish language:
> 
> 1. Türkçe seviyorum.
> 2. Türkçe*yi* seviyorum.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*To me, 2 is better.*


----------



## Rallino

I think the first one is wrong 

I mean , ok we say, "Kola seviyor musun / sever misin?" to mean "do you like coke?" when we talk about general stuff. But here it's turkish language we're talking about, so it is definite, therefore it must take accusative.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Pitt said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> I'd like to know if both translations are possible:
> 
> I like the turkish language:
> 
> 1. Türkçe seviyorum.
> 2. Türkçe*yi* seviyorum.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The latter is correct to use while the previous is gramatically incorrect. For it is the direct object of the sentence, "Türkçe" must be in accusative case; or else, it would be totally meaningless.

If you want an exact translation of what you wrote, you may also say "Türk Dili'ni seviyorum," which translates into English as "I love/like the Turkish language."

Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr


----------



## bendeniz

Türkçe'yi seviyorum is correct.
dondurma severim or dondurma seviyorum are OK but Turkish is a proper noun. but i think u cant say tükçe seviyorum. it sounds very bad maybe gramatically correct but dont say.


----------



## Pitt

Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr said:


> If you want an exact translation of what you wrote, you may also say "Türk Dili'ni seviyorum," which translates into English as "I love/like the Turkish language."


 
Thanks for the explanation! As far as I know is correct *"Türk dilini seve**rim"*, isn't it?


----------



## ayşegül

Pitt said:


> Thanks for the explanation! As far as I know is correct *"Türk dilini seve**rim"*, isn't it?


 

Yes this is simple present tense but as you know,In turkish we always use present continious to express ''simple present tense''

ie: ı hate you ----this is simğle present but if you want to say this in turkish you should say like ''ı am hating from you'' 
Senden nefret ediyorum..It is like saying this,That's why ı gave this example ..ı hope this helps ...


----------



## Pitt

ayşegül said:


> Yes this is simple present tense but as you know,In turkish we always use present continious to express ''simple present tense''
> 
> ie: ı hate you ----this is simğle present but if you want to say this in turkish you should say like ''ı am hating from you''
> Senden nefret ediyorum..It is like saying this,That's why ı gave this example ..ı hope this helps ...


 
Thanks for the explanation! Therefore is correct: *Türk dilıni seviyorum.*
I understand it like this:
Türk dili = the turkish language (nominative)
Türk dilini = the turkish languiage (accusative)

Is this correct?


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> I understand it like this:
> Türk dil = the turkish language (nominative)
> Türk dilini = the turkish languiage (accusative)
> 
> Is this correct?



*Türk Dili - Turkish Language

Türk Dilini - The Turkish Language*


----------



## capricorn00

Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr said:


> The latter is correct to use while the previous is gramatically incorrect. For it is the direct object of the sentence, "Türkçe" must be in accusative case; or else, it would be totally meaningless.
> 
> If you want an exact translation of what you wrote, you may also say "Türk Dili'ni seviyorum," which translates into English as "I love/like the Turkish language."
> 
> Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr


 
A superb explanation !!


----------



## Pitt

Volcano said:


> *Türk Dili - Turkish Language*
> 
> *Türk Dilini - The Turkish Language*


 
Thanks! Why do you use capital letters? Is *Türk Dili* a proper name?

1. Türk *Dilini* seviyorum.
2. Türk *Dili'ni *seviyorum.

Which of these sentences is the correct one?


----------



## Volcano

*I wrote them as a title and I don't think that apostrophe is used on Dilini.In a sentence you can start: Türk dilini.....*


----------



## altruist

Is not the word "Türkçe" refer to Turkish Language guys? Come on it is not important that you must say Turkish Language. Whilst we say English, do we add language? English language?!


----------



## Pitt

Volcano said:


> *I wrote them as a title and I don't think that apostrophe is used on Dilini.In a sentence you can start: Türk dilini.....*


 
Yardımın için teşekkürler!


----------



## cengizhan

at first one it is like you choosed turkish from a lits of languages by the question of which language do u like?.but at 2nd one you say you just like speaking turkish.


----------

